# Type 1 Discovery Day, Keele University (JDRF) - 3rd November 2012



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2012)

Come along to the Type 1 Discovery Day at Keele University and find out more about the latest in type 1 diabetes research.

Chat to JDRF staff, meet other families affected by type 1 and listen to great family friendly speakers while the children enjoy their own entertainment in the room next door.

Come along to Keele University on Saturday 3 November from 10am - 1pm and join the fun.

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/type-1-discovery-day-keele-university

Anyone planning on going?


----------

